# Circle City Monthly Bike Ride Oc Ca June 12th 2016 - Cycle Truck Convoy



## Eric

*


 

Circle City Monthly Bike Ride OC CA June 12th - May Day Ride -*

*What: Vintage Bike Ride through historic neighborhoods and bike trails. We will stop at interesting locations and finish with a lunch stop. 
When: Sunday June 12th Meet at 10:00am and kickstands up at 10:30am Sharp.
Where: Ride starts at the fountain in the middle of the traffic circle at Chapman and Glassell in the city of Orange.
Who: Anyone who can ride a bike. We ask for vintage or classic type bicycles only. Pace is slow and hills will be minimal.
Theme: Ride your Cycle Truck for the Cycle Truck Convoy. (Any vintage bike is ok if you don't have a CT)*

*

 *

*

 *


----------



## Jrodarod

Can't wait to see the Convoy of Trucks!!


----------



## Eric

Only about a month away.  Get out your cycle trucks.


----------



## fordmike65

Can I just put a basket on my bike?


----------



## tikicruiser

Yeah Yeah like FordMike said! Put a basket and a 20inch front wheel on my two tone Rusty cruiser.


----------



## keith kodish

Got mine,....



Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrodarod

All bikes are invited. It doesn't mean you need a cycle truck to join in the fun. But , it sure sounds like fun for those who want to do the 20" thing. Come one come all. Come check out the largest group of CT's ever assembled in the OC!!


----------



## rustintime

Not to many accessories are made for Cycle trucks and other low gravity bikes...  An old ashtray Bulldog seems to be a good fit.. Just getting ready for the Convoy..lol


----------



## OhioJones

rustintime said:


> Not to many accessories are made for Cycle trucks and other low gravity bikes...  An old ashtray Bulldog seems to be a good fit.. Just getting ready for the Convoy..lol
> 
> View attachment 317972



That's a Mack trucks bulldog. Seen a million of them while working at a Mack dealership in my past.  
Cannot wait to see all the photos from the ct convoy!


----------



## tikicruiser

Me being a retired truck driver I was gunna say it looked like a "Mack " truck hood ornament.


----------



## rustintime

Ya it's a Mack bulldog, but not the hood ornament.. This one is smaller and  a lot lighter, but just as cool..


----------



## OhioJones

rustintime said:


> Ya it's a Mack bulldog, but not the hood ornament.. This one is smaller and  a lot lighter, but just as cool..




Every bit as cool, if not more. The fact that you found one that is smaller and works on your bike...I'm rather jealous. All I have waiting on the finish of my CT is an old brass bell. I need to find somethinf like you did to give it an extra little pop. Thought about mounting my dummy in the basket lol not so sure Mr Marbles would like that, though. Haha


----------



## cyclingday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrodarod

Can June 12 hurry up..


----------



## keith kodish

That'd be dropstands on a cycletruck. ....   

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## CrazyDave

cyclingday said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That bulldog is cool, but looks he got dosed with a few hits of LSD!


----------



## Jrodarod

Looks like my wife found a new hamper in the garage??


----------



## rustintime

Hi Jrodarod.. You plan on riding all those Cycle truck to the Convoy ?


----------



## Jrodarod

We did say we wanted a Convoy.. I just want to make sure we don't disappoint anyone. So,  I'm buying them up!! I have another one on its way... #4


----------



## rustintime

I'll be cruising my 67 and a friend will be riding my Worksman.. Frank has 2 he might be bring.. that makes #8


----------



## cyclingday

I was having a milk shake over at the newly renovated Watsons Soda Fountain, and thought it was appropriate that they have a Cycle Truck on display, since we will be staging the Cycle Truck Convoy about 50 feet from there.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrodarod

Nice! I guess I know where we are stopping..


----------



## keith kodish

Have an og '42 small basket cycletruck.  Hopefully be #9.



Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrodarod

See you there. I have 3 ready to ride. And, one on the works.


----------



## rustintime

We have a week to go... What ever happen to the T-shirts ?


----------



## Jrodarod

They are almost ready. I decided to to go over the top and add color to these shirts. Most shirts are single color ink. I'm doing it right and will only ask $20 each!! This is the rear image. Front will be the Cycle Truck Logo front top left.


----------



## rustintime

That looks pretty cool.. put me down for a  XXL


----------



## Jrodarod

Great!  I will have them ready by Friday. Those who want to pick-up a shirt prior to the ride. You can. I'm in Whittier. But, I will have them for sale at the ride. T shirts will be in grey. Thanks!


----------



## Jrodarod

Charcoal Grey


----------



## cyclingday

I love it!
I'm down for one for sure. XL please.
I'll pick it up at the ride. 
Let me know if you want the payment in advance.


----------



## 39zep

If available, I would like a chance to purchase an XL tee. Please PM with info and I will get payment out asap.
Great artwork, too cool.


----------



## Jrodarod

California Dreaming.. Nice ride today with the Cyclone Coasters..


----------



## okozzy

Put me down for a medium.


----------



## cyclingday

Eastbound and down, load em up and truck em, cause we gonna do what they say can't be done.

I just past a Jimmy and a White, I've been passing everything in sight.
Six days on the road and I'm a gonna make it home tonight.


----------



## Jrodarod

I took some orders on yesterday's ride. Please reach out if you where not on the ride and would like a shirt. Shirts available will be in charcoal gray and only in trucker sizes 5 L and the rest in XL and XXL. Total of only 50 made. $20 , a great deal for all the colors being used.


----------



## fordmike65

I'll be there, but I still can't bring myself to hang a basket on my bike.


----------



## Denso

I think I'll be able to join you guys.  Also, if available...I'd like a L for the shirt.  Thanks!!


----------



## CWCMAN

I'll take a large shirt as well. I sent you a convo and can pick up from you in Whittier

Thanks


----------



## Jrodarod

I 


Daughter bike is ready. I just need a pinstriper to get this logo onto the bike sign.


----------



## 58tornado

I'll take a x large if still available? I'll pick up at the tide..


----------



## tripple3

Sunday June 12; Circle City Cycle Truck Convoy


----------



## Jrodarod

Shirts are ready. Picking them up tomorrow.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

I posted in the other thread - I was in for a XL shirt - See you Sunday .. Frank


----------



## Jrodarod

Picked them up today! They look great!


----------



## rustintime

Making sure everything fits...


----------



## cyclingday

All loaded up and ready to go!
Here's a period photograph for a little inspiration.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrodarod

Load them up!!


----------



## Jrodarod

Looks like fordmike, rustyjunky and paintworx are not coming to our very first ever OC Convoy... And I almost came in drag for the make-up ride.. Bummer..


----------



## Jrodarod

Loaded and ready. Heading to OC!!


----------



## cyclingday

We just arrived.
We're down at Hart Park and headed your way.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie

Just saw the shirts, I'm down for an XL if there are any available


----------



## Jrodarod

Early picture. Stay tuned. 19CTs in attendance!!


----------



## Jrodarod

Family that rides together, sticks together... Great ride. SoCal's largest gathering of Cycle Trucks. Thank You Eric for hosting this record crowd...


----------



## Jrodarod

One of my favorites..


----------



## Awhipple

Very cool!


----------



## rustintime




----------



## tripple3

Super fun ride today with my friends and 19 cycle trucks....


----------



## DonChristie

Wow! Thats crazy! Congrats Eric on making this monthly ride successful! Looks like a cyclone coaster ride! Ride on!


----------



## cyclingday

I'm not sure how many trucks it takes to make a convoy, but like the great CW McCall once said.
"We got us a convoy!"
19 riders and the one on display in Watsons Soda Fountain, makes it an even 20 in Circle City.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday

How about some basket action?












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rustystone2112

Fun ride and a great turn out, I wish i could stay longer but Wednesday's and Sunday's I have to care for my 93 year old mother so my sister can have some time off


----------



## Jrodarod

I still can't get over the amount of CTs came in support of the OC ride. If anyone wants this panoramic shot. Text me at 562-686-5391. I'll send it to you. iPhone works best. I already have this up on my wall. 

Alfred..


----------



## CrazyDave

I spy with my little eye a nice tan Roadmaster cycle truck!  Heck yeah!  Was that the only one there or the only one that wasn't camera shy?


----------



## rustintime

That Roadmaster cycle truck looked to be a custom build because the rear wheel was a 24"... super cool to see it in person..


----------



## Jrodarod

Cant wait to do this again! Im hoping we blow it out of the park this New Year!! Eric, are you ready to set a date?


----------



## rustintime

that would be cool if the Convoy could be an Annual event.... Jrodarod, thanks for the post ....


----------



## tripple3

cool lil feature is @Eric let's him know we're want some input.


----------



## the2finger

Erik is there a ride this Sunday


----------



## tripple3

the2finger said:


> Erik is there a ride this Sunday



We will ride. at regular time and place "Rain or Shine" 01/08/2017
Thread for it should be today...  @Eric


----------



## the2finger

Woopee


----------



## Jrodarod

73 degrees on Sunday... I'm there. My last day of vacation...


----------



## Eric

Here is the ride thread

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/circle-city-monthly-bike-ride-oc-ca-jan-8th.102791/


----------



## Eric

Jrodarod said:


> Cant wait to do this again! Im hoping we blow it out of the park this New Year!! Eric, are you ready to set a date?




Yes I am ready to set a date.  How about June 11th?

Let me know...

Eric


----------



## Jrodarod

Eric said:


> Yes I am ready to set a date.  How about June 11th?
> 
> Let me know...
> 
> Eric




Ok boys and girls. The man has spoken.. Set it on your calanders, tell a friend , wake up the neighbors, bring a dad... it's time to get truckin!! 

Sunday before Fathers Day. Perfect..

 Be prepared to set your eyes on the World's Largest gathering of Eco-Friendly Trucks ever  displayed in one location!!


----------



## 58tornado

i have a basket case thats Been put a way.. Just waiting to get loose!! So im in!!


----------



## rustintime

58tornado said:


> i have a basket case thats Been put a way.. Just waiting to get loose!! So im in!!



Hi 58tornado....All conditions are welcome.... Thats the whole idea is to get the old work horses out for sun and a ride....


----------



## Jrodarod

*Just a reminder... Save the date, clear the calander. Cycle Truck Convoy 2017 is scheduled for June11th. Eric will start the official post soon. As soon as he does, please start checking in.. Peace!!





 *


----------



## Jrodarod

*June 11th 2017 @ Orange Circle... Cycle Truck Convoy II*


----------



## tripple3

Here's this years thread. http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/ci...de-oc-ca-june-11th-cycle-truck-convoy.108194/


----------

